# MAKE WINXP STARTUP/SHUTDOWN FASTER !



## anandk (Apr 4, 2005)

How to reduce WinXP StartUp/Shutdown times ?

over the last 6 m since i started using a pc, i used to get really pissed off sitting & twidling my thumbs, till my WinXP/SP1, started/shutdown.

So i looked around to see how i could reduce these times. here are my observations. if you can add to them or correct me, pls do so.

1. restrict the no. of start-ups. i have only igfxTray.exe. hkcmd.exe,  ctfmon.exe as my start-ups; and my pc works just fine.

2. disable services which one may not require. if one does not connect to the internet or if your pc is a stand-alone one, there may b sevral services which u can disable or switch over to manual mode. auto-starting of services and closing down of services takes time & resources. these can be saved.
check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17845

3. enable boot defragmentation, so that files used during start-up are clubbed together. 

4. reducing visual effects (winxp eye candy) can also help save it.

5. disable : "clear page file on shutdown" option. cleaning the page-file on every shut down means overwriting the data by zeros, and it takes time. 

6. fine tune your registry regularly.

there are also some BIOS hacks like enabling Quick Post, disabling Boot-Up Floppy Seek, diabling Boot Daly. but i dont know how to do it and its presently out of my league. ive alraedy had to reformat by pc 6 times in the last 6 mnths since i bot it, trying these and all other types of stunts !

Generally people also recommend emptying the  Prefetch directory every
week. But i believe Window uses this directory to speed up launching
applications. It analyzes the files you use during startup and the applications you launch, and it creates an index to where those files and applications are located on your hard disk. By using this index, XP can launch files and applications faster. So, by emptying the directory, are we not, most likely slowing down launching applications; even during start-up ?                

Utilities like WinPatrol or Tune-Up can help you in all of the above.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Apr 5, 2005)

Also try using ZOOM by dacshundsoftware.the same company that makes Hare.it helped me.


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 5, 2005)

Use PC Booster Trial and use it for one time and just uninstall. This will make your startup really quick...........


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 7, 2005)

Microsoft Bootvis is also good


----------



## Tux (Apr 9, 2005)

Best way is to HIBERNNATE.
Your system will start and ull be working within
10-15 sec. Why try anything else


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 10, 2005)

My PC takes 2-3 minutes to shutdown!!
This may be due to Clearing Pagefile on Shutdown

Now I will disable the option and see how much quicker the WinXP shuts down


----------



## dreams (Apr 10, 2005)

My vote goes 2 Tune-Up.. awesome s/w for all ur computer needs


----------



## Tux (Apr 10, 2005)

Why don't u HIBERNATE. U'll start working in 10 sec.


----------



## anandk (Apr 10, 2005)

can also try these :

- go to BIOS settings, by pressing del key during boot-up, and disable 'seek floppy drive' option. this saves time for those who do not use floppy drives. 

- disable windows startup/shutdown sounds. go to control panel,sounds & audio devices, sound tab, in program events select 'no sound' for these 2 events. i'm sure some time must be getting saved.

and oh, i removed 'SmWizard.exe', from the start-up and everthings still fine. and my pc starts & shuts rather fast !


----------



## sunnydiv (Apr 10, 2005)

yep, zoom works well. havent seen ne other work that good


and tuxi-man we are talking about situtuaions whre u do have to starts, or restarts.

hibernate, aint all that good afaik


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 10, 2005)

Tux said:
			
		

> Why don't u HIBERNATE. U'll start working in 10 sec.


I'll agree..................... I rarely shut down my PC and restart only when it is necessary...........


----------



## daj123 (Apr 16, 2005)

My old PIII 450 MHz starts up within 20s with 192MB RAM and a slow 6.4GB 5400RPM HDD 8)


----------



## Curious Guest (May 5, 2005)

For a Quick ShutDown

Use this freeware

*www.winutility.com/qsd/download/qsd.zip


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 10, 2005)

> 3. enable boot defragmentation, so that files used during start-up are clubbed together.





> 5. disable : "clear page file on shutdown" option. cleaning the page-file on every shut down means overwriting the data by zeros, and it takes time.



how can i do it??


----------



## indrajit (May 11, 2005)

You can do boot defragmentation using *this* utility.

To control clear/not clear page file you can follow a reg tweak. Back up registry before trying this.

Start->run->regedit [enter]

Follow this path: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management

Modify (if not present, then right click in open space and create) the Value Data Type(s) and Value Name(s) as detailed below.

Data Type: REG_DWORD [Dword Value] 
Value Name: ClearPageFileAtShutdown
Setting for Value Data: [0 = Clear Page File Disabled / 1 = Clear Page File Enabled]
Exit Registry and Reboot


----------



## sourish (May 12, 2005)

All of u r correct.. I will try it out in my friend's comp


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 12, 2005)

> how do i remove msn messenger from startup ???



open the main windows of the MSN messenger then go to  tools > option & uncheak then start when windows start/logon....

or u can try msconfig command


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 30, 2005)

*Making Windows Xp Start 60% Faster, many tips*

Whenever you start your computer, you are faced with a few moments of thumb twiddling while Windows XP boots and prompts you to log on. Although you should expect to wait for a few moments, sometimes Windows XP seems to boot rather slowly. In fact, you may notice that over a period of time the PC that used to roar to life seems a bit sluggish instead. Fortunately, you can perform several techniques that help Windows XP get the bootup speed you want. This chapter explores how to put these techniques to work



Caution:
Exercise caution when stopping services. If you do not know what a service does or are unsure of the ramifications of stopping the service, leave it alone. Some services are critical to Windows XP's operations, so make sure you understand what the service is before you disable it.


To reduce the number of services that start on bootup, you can access two different areas of Windows XP. The first is the System Configuration Utility. The Services tab shows you the services that start when the computer boots.

You can stop a service from starting by simply clearing the check box next to the service and clicking OK. However, before you do so, there is another way to disable services that you may prefer because the interface gives you more information about the service in question.

Open Control Panel/Administrative ToolsServices or else select Start/Run, type services.msc, and click OK. Either way, you see the Services console.

I prefer to use the Services console instead of the System Configuration Utility because it describes what the service does. Additionally, you can double-click a service and examine its properties.

Notice the Startup Type column in Figure 4-2. This information lists whether the service is automatic or manual. Manual services are only started in Windows XP when you start a process that requires the service. Some other process may require the service that has a "dependency" relationship with it; in this case, the dependency service will start, as well. Because these services do not start automatically when you boot Windows XP, you do not need to do anything with manual services.

However, all services listed as automatic start when Windows XP boots. These are the services that increase boot time. As I have mentioned, many of them are necessary and important, so you should not stop automatic services from booting unless you are sure of the ramifications. You can get this information by looking at the Description column. Here's a quick look at common services you may want to live without:


Automatic Updates: This service enables Windows XP to check the Web automatically for updates. If you don't want to use Automatic Updates, you can disable the service. You can always check for updates manually at the Windows Update Web site.


Computer Browser: If your computer is not on a network, you don't need this service. If you are on a network, leave it alone.


DHCP Client: If you are not on a network, you do not need this service. If you are on a small workgroup, you can still increase boot time by configuring manual IP addresses (which I explore later in this chapter).


DNS Client: If you are not on a network, you do not need this service. If you are, leave it alone.


Error Reporting and Event Log: You don't have to use these services but they can be very helpful, so I would leave them configured as automatic.


Fax: If you don't use your computer for fax services, you can disable this one.


Help and Support: If you never use the Windows XP Help and Support Center (found on the Start menu), you can disable this service.


IMAPI CD-Burning COM: This service enables you to burn CDs on your computer. If you never burn CDs, you can disable the service.


Indexing Service: Your computer keeps an index of files but if you rarely search for files, the service is just a resource hog. You can stop it and turn the service to manual.


Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing: If you do not use these features, you can disable them.


Infrared Monitor: If you do not use infrared devices, you can disable this service.


Messenger: This service sends alert messages on a local area network (it is not the same as Windows Messenger). If you are not on a network, you can disable this service.


Print Spooler: If you do not do any printing from the computer, you can disable this service. If you print, make sure you leave it as automatic.


Remote Registry: This service allows remote users to modify the Registry on your computer. If you are not on a network, you can disable this service.


System Restore Service: This service allows you to use System Restore. If you have turned off System Restore anyway, you do not need to turn off the service. If you do, you turn off System Restore.


Themes: If you do not use themes, you can disable this service.


Windows Image Acquisition: If you do not use scanners or digital cameras, you can disable this service.


Wireless Zero Configuration: If do not use wireless networking devices, you can disable this service.


You may have a number of other automatic services, depending on software and other configurations on your computer. So it's a good idea to look through the services and learn more about them. If you double-click a service, a Properties dialog box appears

Notice that on the General tab, you see a Startup Type drop-down menu. If you want to change an automatic service to manual, select Manual here and click OK. As a general rule, don't disable a service unless you are sure you will never use it. However, manual configuration allows the service to be started when you find it necessary, thus speeding up your boot time.

However, before you change a service to manual, look at the Dependencies tab (see Figure 4-4). This tab shows you which other services depend upon the service you are considering changing.

Keep in mind that services are necessary for the vast functionality you get with Windows XP. Change only those services that you understand and do not use. How you use your Windows XP computer should be the best guide in terms of optional startup services.


Tip:


The Indexing service and the System Restore service take up a lot of disk space and system resources across the board. You can live without the Indexing service but I suggest that you keep using System Restore. It works great when you are in a bind and this is one case where the loss of speed may not be worth the ramifications of not using System Restore.

*Edit by Deep: Source : *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1768298,00.asp*


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 30, 2005)

Speed Tips and Tricks for Windows XP Startup

Aside from startup programs, services, and the Prefetch folder, there are a number of other startup procedures and issues you can modify to help Windows XP start faster. The following sections explore those tips and tricks.


Manual IP Addressing on Small Office/Home Networks

Windows XP is configured to help you take care of networking. It uses the TCP/IP protocol for networking in workgroups, or what you might call small office or home networks that do not use a dedicated server.

The problem is that automatic IP addressing can be slow. When your computer boots, it has to query the network to see what IP addresses are already in use and then assign itself one. If you want to speed up the boot time a bit, consider manually assigning IP addresses to all computers on the network. This way, the network computers do not have to worry about locating an automatic IP address. Because one is manually configured, the operating system doesn't have to spend time solving this problem.

This isn't a networking book, however, so I won't delve into the implications of using a manual IP address, but if you are using a computer that functions as a host computer to the Internet (using Internet Connection Sharing [ICS]), you can get into connectivity problems if you change the configuration of the IP address. However, you can still work around this problem by starting with the ICS host computer.

Select Start/Connect To/Show All Connections. Right-click your network adapter card and click Properties. On the General tab, select TCP/IP in the list of services and click the Properties button.

In the TCP/IP properties, you can see if you use an automatic or manual IP address. In the example in Figure 4-5, I have configured a manual IP address of 90.0.0.1 and a default subnet mask. The other computers on my office network each use a different IP address in the same class, such as 90.0.0.2, 90.0.0.3, 90.0.0.4, and so on. This way, each computer has a permanent IP address, which helps increase boot time. Note that if you change the IP addresses of your computers, they must all use the same subnet mask. A default subject mask of 255.255.255.0 will keep you in good shape.

Make sure you understand the implications of changing IP addresses on your network. If you have no networking experience at all, you may be wiser to leave the automatic IP addressing as is and try to gain some speed using the additional suggestions in this chapter.


Disabling Recent Documents History

Windows XP includes a feature that keeps track of all recent documents you have opened or used. The idea is that you can select Start/Recent Documents History and quickly reopen any document you have recently used. I use many documents each day and never use the feature myself. In my opinion, I can keep up with what I want to use without Windows XP doing it for me.

The bad thing about Recent Documents History is that Windows XP has to calculate what should be put there each time you boot Windows, which can slow things down. So, if you never use the Recent Documents History, it's a good idea to disable it. Here's how:

1. Open the Registry Editor (select Start/Run, type regedit, and click OK).
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Mcft\Windows\ CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer.
3. Create a NoRecentDocsHistory D_WORD key. Double-click the value to open it once it is created.
4. Set the Data Value to 1 to enable the restriction.
5. Click OK and close the Registry Editor. You'll need to restart the computer for the change to take effect.


Disabling the Boot Logo

You can remove the boot logo that appears when you start Windows XP. This little tweak probably shaves only a few seconds off your boot time but seconds count if you are serious about trying to get Windows XP up and running as quickly as possible. The only negative is that if you remove the boot logo, you will also not see any boot messages, such as check disk. (But if you are not having problems with your computer, this isn't such a big deal.)

To remove the boot logo, follow these steps:
1. Select Start/Run, type msconfig, and click OK.
2. In the System Configuration Utility, click the BOOT.INI tab.
3. On the BOOT.INI tab, click the NOGUIBOOT check box option. Click OK.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 30, 2005)

Removing Unwanted Fonts

One trick that increases your boot time a bit is to lose any fonts in the Fonts folder in Control Panel that you never use. The more fonts you have, the more processing Windows XP has to do to prep all of those fonts for use. You must be a bit careful here to not remove fonts that you might want, but there is a good chance that you can live without many of them. For instance, you may have foreign language fonts and other symbol fonts (such as Wingdings) that you never use.

To delete unneeded fonts, follow these steps:
1. Open the Fonts folder in Control Panel.
2. Select Edit/Select All and then Edit/Copy.
3. Create a new folder on your desktop, open it, and select Edit/Paste.
4. In this new folder, delete any of the fonts you do not want.
5. Return to the Fonts folder in Control Panel. Right-click the selected fonts and click Delete.
6. Go back to your new desktop folder and click Edit/Select All.
7. Return to your Fonts folder and click Edit/Paste. You now have only the desired fonts in the Fonts folder.



Tip:

You can directly delete fonts from the Fonts folder without creating the secondary folder. However, I recommend the preceding steps to help ensure that you do not make a mistake in the deletion process.



Stopping Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop Sharing

In Windows XP Professional, you have two remote networking features called Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop Sharing. These remote networking features are very helpful in a variety of situations but if you don't use them, it is good idea to disable them to save boot time. You can always enable them later if you want to use them.

Note:
If you are interested in using Remote Desktop or Remote Assistance, see my book Windows XP for Power Users: Power Pack published by John Wiley & Sons.

1. Open the Start menu, right-click My Computer, and choose Properties.
2. Click the Remote Tab.
3. Clear both check boxes to disable Remote Assistance and Remote Desktop.


Speeding Up the Dual-Boot Timeout

If you dual-boot your computer with Windows XP and another operating system, you see an operating system selection menu on startup. If you typically boot into Windows XP and not the other operating system, you can speed up the dual-boot timeout value so that you do not wait so long for the boot process to select your default operating system and continue with the boot process. The default timeout value is 30 seconds but you can change this setting to 10. This gives you enough time to select the alternate operating system if you want but also speeds up the boot process. You can skip this section if you do not use a dual-boot configuration.

Follow these steps:
1. Locate the boot.ini file on your computer. It is a hidden file by default; mine is located in C:\boot.ini.
2. Open the file with Notepad (which is what opens it by default).
3. Change the Timeout value to 10 (see Figure 4-11).
4. Select File/Save and close Notepad.


Speeding Up Your PPPoE Connection

If you use a Point-to-Point Protocol connection over Ethernet (PPPoE), you may notice a delay in using the PPPoE connection after startup. By default, there is a 120 second delay but you can stop this behavior by manually configuring an IP address for the network adapter card. If you do not use a PPPoE connection, you can skip this section.

1. Select Start/Connect to/Show All Connections.
2. Open the TCP/IP properties for your LAN network interface card.
3. Manually set the IP address on the TCP/IP properties to an appropriate IP address and subnet mask for your network.


Reducing the Wait Time

When you start to shut down Windows XP, it has to quit, or "kill," any live applications or processes that are currently running. So close all applications first. However, some applications and processes are always running in the background. You can reduce the amount of time that Windows XP waits for those applications and processes to close before Windows XP kills them. Edit three different Registry settings to change this:

1. Open the Registry Editor.
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop. Select WaitToKillAppTimeout and set the value to 1000.
3. Select the HungAppTimeout value and set it to 1000 as well.
4. Navigate to HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop. Set the WaitToKillAppTimeout and set the value to 1000. Select the HungAppTimeout \newline value and set it to 1000 as well.
5. Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control. Select the WaitToKillServiceTimeout value and set it to 1000.
6. Close the Registry Editor.


Automatically Killing Tasks on Shutdown

You know the drill. You start to shut down the computer, you wait a few moments, and then you see a dialog box asking if you want to kill an application or service that is running. Instead of prompting you, you can make Windows XP take care of the kill task automatically. Here's how:

1. Open the Registry Editor.
2. Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop.
3. Highlight the value AutoEndTasks and change the value to 1.
4. Close the Registry Editor.

I hope This will help some newbies!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 30, 2005)

I am gonna send this to trash if you dont post the link to original source here within an hour ..


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 30, 2005)

well moved to trash !!!!
no probs ,other than that i really dont remember from where i had copied this,but i am using from the long time,just saved in word file

and i am back in this forum after a long time!!
Well just a comment ,think digit has changed for no reason!!

best of luck to you all new guys who are i think moderators now!!

i am happy with the magazine itself!!!


----------



## anandk (Jun 30, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> how do i remove msn messenger from startup ???



remove it from  start-up list, by using the start-up utility or winpatrol. 

but if it continues to pop up again and again, use :
XP-AntiSpy v 3.94 or Safe XP v 1.5.3.21. 
they wd b avlbl on www.download.com, else pls google.


----------



## anandk (Jun 30, 2005)

anyways, already a thread on this topic. click
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17845&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Deep (Jun 30, 2005)

Merged both the topics 

Deep


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 30, 2005)

now thast a info overload syndrome

what is the source of your info ?


----------



## Deep (Jun 30, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> now thast a info overload syndrome
> 
> what is the source of your info ?



to know the source you need to read it...

i have already edited his post and added the source long time back

Deep


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 30, 2005)

just don't intall boot time garbage, and ur PC shud boot fine.. eg: IM clients, Music/media s/w.. just c that ur system tray is clean at startup


----------



## anandk (Jul 11, 2005)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> Removing Unwanted Fonts
> 
> One trick that increases your boot time a bit is to lose any fonts in the Fonts folder in Control Panel that you never use.   ...



u must b careful in deciding which fonts to remove. if u delete some system fonts, u may b in for trouble. i suggest u download and use 
Tweak-XP Pro. it uninstalls fonts without physically removing them (!). open its help file. it lists down the system fonts which must not be deleted !
use the list; and then decide what to dalete and what to keep.

also check out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24598&highlight=


----------



## anubhav_har (Jul 26, 2005)

Ya Microsoft BootVis is good


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 14, 2005)

> - go to BIOS settings, by pressing del key during boot-up, and disable 'seek floppy drive' option. this saves time for those who do not use floppy drives.



i dont use a floppy drive 

if its too long, reinstall xp in REPAIR mode. it helps a lot.


----------



## anandk (Sep 17, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> Ya Microsoft BootVis is good


yep, i agree. u can even try driverheaven tunexp 1.5 final. its got some addl useful things.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2005)

Has ny one tried SuperFast Shutdown ?
*www.xp-smoker.com/freeware.html

Guaranteed 6 sec shutdown


----------



## anandk (Oct 26, 2005)

tried superfastshutdown. really fast. but theres a warning/rider attached, which i quote :
Warning: Superfast Shutdown is extremely powerful! Use at your own risk! Although it has never been reported, regular usage could possibly cause disk corruption.

 Oh by the way, here a way to REALLY reduce your shutdown time.

Start Regedit. 
Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control. 
Click on the "Control" Folder. 
Select "WaitToKillServiceTimeout" 
Right click on it and select Modify. 
the default value is  ( i think) 6000.
Set it a lower value, say 1000 (or even 500).

and now watch how fast ur pc shuts down !


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

tune up utilities 2006 is the best PC tuner for me ...


----------



## anandk (Dec 11, 2005)

Change Boot-Order Sequence :

normally, the bios is set to boot from floppy first, then CD and then Hard Disk.  

changing the Boot-Order to be: Hard Disk first, then Floppy, then CD, cud posbly save a second,        i guess !


----------



## lywyre (Dec 20, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> > 3. enable boot defragmentation, so that files used during start-up are clubbed together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Start --> Run --> gpedit.msc

Computer Configuration\Windows Settings\Security Settings\Local Policies\Security Options

.
.
.
Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile 
.


----------



## Ravi+ish (Jan 11, 2006)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> Tux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,
Don't you people think that when hibernating the system the system shud not be brought out of power? I donno... that's y I am asking!!

WHAT I THINK IS, if that was a good idea keeping in mind the health of the PC, there would have been a real OPTION given to user by MS designers.. to hibernate... in the Turn Off category itself!!!

Tell me what you all think!


----------



## raghu-RAM (Feb 1, 2006)

i tried trial of startup faster it worked fine.
i m facing problem with some of the apps like proxypro
even if i remove it from my startup using msconfig command, the next time it reappears.any other way??


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 3, 2006)

i use hibernate option . 
anyone tell if there is any problem with hibernate , since it is
cool u turn off the main power till then also my resumes in less than 
10 seconds with everyting ok ,if  u have left a song playing duting
hibernation its resumes with that songs.


----------



## anandk (Feb 5, 2006)

raghu-RAM said:
			
		

> i tried trial of startup faster it worked fine.
> i m facing problem with some of the apps like proxypro
> even if i remove it from my startup using msconfig command, the next time it reappears.any other way??



use the startup utility (which gets instld with sp2 or autopatcher) or winpatrol to remove it from ur startup items. hope it helps u.


----------



## ashfame (May 1, 2006)

daj123 said:
			
		

> My old PIII 450 MHz starts up within 20s with 192MB RAM and a slow 6.4GB 5400RPM HDD 8)



LOL......., he must be using DOS as his OS.


----------



## anandk (Feb 15, 2007)

some useful info i came across as to *how to use bootvis the correct way *:

BootVis - Download

BootVis is a boot performance trace visualization and optimization tool. This tool invokes the built-in Windows XP boot time optimization process when you run it, instead of waiting for it to be scheduled by Windows (roughly every three days and after the system has been idle 10 minutes). You will notice immediate improvement in boot performance for this reason. It is not necessary to run BootVis again unless something has been added or removed from the boot sequence (Drivers, Startup Applications ect...)

Instructions :
Download and Run. In the menu go to "Trace", select *"Next Boot and Driver Delays"*. A "Trace Repetitions" screen will appear, select "Ok" and Reboot. Upon reboot, BootVis will automatically start, analyze and log your system's boot process. When it's done, in the menu go to "Trace" and select "*Optimize System*" and Reboot. This time when your system comes up, wait until you see the "Optimizing System" box appear, continue to wait until the process is complete.

Notes - BootVis requires the following services be enabled and the system rebooted before using the "Optimize System" function:

- Task Scheduler - Automatic
- COM+ Event System - Automatic

Here


----------



## nikhilrao (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Thanks buddy. Chek dis out.

*NEW WINPATROL 2007*
Startup Faster then ever!The newest feature of WinPatrol will greatly accelerate your system startup time. While WinPatrol 2007 has been improved in many ways our favorite new feature is called "Delayed Start". 
You probably have programs which you do want running in the background but you don't need to launch immediately on boot up. WinPatrol's Delayed Start allows you to specify the time to wait before launching programs which may typically try to load while other system initialization are happening. 

WinPatrol runs great with Windows Vista and takes advantage of its new enhanced security features. If you use Vista's UAC(User Access Control), you may find some startup programs require your permission before they can begin. Moving these programs to our Delayed Start list can prevent simultaneous annoying systems pop ups everytime you restart your computer. *www.winpatrol.com/


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2007)

it also helps if u select the option of /noguiboot from msconfig (type in run) and undere tab boot.ini


----------

